# Anyone have success at Origin (Belfast) or can offer ANY info???



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello ladies! I'm a pretty new member to the website, so nice to meet you all!    Anyhoo....my DH and I have been through 2 failed IVF/ICSI cycles here in Germany. We are living in Germany right now for work, but will be leaving this summer 2014. Needless to say, my experiences here with the German fertility clinic were not positive ones...that's all I'll say for now. DH and I are trying to figure out where to go from here. I'm 35, he's 36. He has low count, low morph, and a high semen pH. I was supposedly all "normal", but looking at my labs, my FSH was last 9.79 and my AMH has NEVER even been tested. Plus, I was a poor responder for both IVF cycles. They only retrieved 3 (1st cycle) and 4 (2nd cycle) mature eggs from me.    Ok, I'll get to the point now.    I've been researching clinics in London and Ireland. I was considering ARCG in London because of their high success rates, but I know they are pretty pricey. We are going to be home visiting family in Northern Ireland for Christmas, so I was in contact with Origin. We're going to have a consultation in December and they'll also draw my virals and AMH (yay! finally SOMEONE will check it!). That being said, does anyone have any success stories or info or advice on Origin? My MIL had read an article regarding Origin that talks about some procedure they are doing now that has improved their success rates.....even tho it was the success rates for women under 35, and I'm now in the 35-37 category.    
So, after that LOOONG introduction, does anyone have any info that may help me? Or can anyone point me in the right direction where I can get more answers? I appreciate any help anyone can give me at this point! Thank you!!!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heyyyy, 
i dint want to read and run as i read your post line and thought straight away 'i may be able to answer some questions'

anyway, quick recap
i originally went with origin and because i was 22 and they were my 1st clinic in northern ireland without being told that there is a choice north and south, i decided to go with them and totally un beknownce to me they have the very least success rated in ireland...
on the high side, great staff,nurses are lovly, i actually remember more from my second time round but i remember the 1st time, after i went to a new clinic (sims dublin),thinking,origin werent that 'on the ball'...
i got pregnant with sims but unfortunatly m/c... i cannot afford another full cycle on my own so im opting for egg share in crm london.... 

best of luck and please pm me if any questions, i am writing this quick as im due out for dinner,  sorry

love lisa xxx


----------



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for your repsonse. It's so difficult looking at all these clinics and trying to decide when we are currently living in another country! I started looking at Sims in Dublin too and think it may be a better option if we go with a clinic in Ireland. But at least I can get my AMH finally tested and talk to a new doc to get a different point of view at Origin.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

best of luck were ever you decide   x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi bookworm. 

I went with origin a few times. While I couldn't fault the staff or clinic I found that as with rfc they were only offering very basic treatment.  They were not very progressive and it was always a case of we dont know why it didn't work we will just try again. In the end I spent over £17000 with them which I really regret as it turns out a really simple blood clotting test was all I needed and the clinic I got my bfp from advised me to get this done for free from gp. All I needed was a blood thinner and very Low dose steroids to get my positive outcome.  I would never have got this from origin (unless they have changed in last year). Origin and rfc are very behind the times when you dont fit the straight forward infertility box. 

If you are only able to cycle in Ireland I would def go for gcrm or sims.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
I'm afraid my story about origin is similar, I found them unable to deal with me well as I have Pcos and immune issues, they refused to address the immune issues at all and the Pcos was mismanaged badly and ruined my cycle. I submitted a complaint but they refused to acknowledge their mistakes, 
Good luck wherever you decide to go
Rosebud


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi. I'm afraid my experience with origin is similar to the other ladies. Staff lovely but treatment is very basic. I had a cycle with them after my cycle in the Rfc and I developed ohss again after it happening with Rfc. I feel they didn't take my previous history into consideration.  I have 5 frozen embies there and don't know if I will ever go back to use them because I have no faith in them. 
If you are looking into clinics in London one I can recommend very highly is the lister. I had my last cycle there and was successful. They did immune tests for me and prescribed steroids and I now have 9 month old twins. 
Good luck. 

Emma xx


----------



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your input, ladies! I will take this into consideration, definitely. After already having 2 failed cycles here in Germany, I really want to make sure I go to a clinic that will look into things more thoroughly....like checking for immune issues, for example. I just feel like there is something going on with me that no one has even TRIED to find out. I may try to see if I can get into Sims in Dublin, or maybe stick with trying London. I've heard a lot of stuff about ARCG, but I know it's crazy expensive. I will look into Lister some more too. Thanks again!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Bookwarm

I have had 2 cycles with origin, like the other girls have said the staff are lovely. I did get pregnant twice with them but sadly miscarried early.

If i was to cucle again i would go with gcrm,they do have a satellite clinic in Ballykelly and i had seen the dr who does the clinic and found him very reassuring and more up to speed on things. Even though they dont know why ive miscarried as all the bloods etc are clear he told me more in 30 minutes that origin & the rfc didnt.

Good luck

Jillyhen


----------

